# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک در مورد تطبیق واحد ها

## khaan

بچه ها من با دوستم رفتیم برای تطبیق واحد ها جهت دیپلم مجدد ولی توی مدرسه یارو میگه همه واحد های سوم به جز تاریخ و آمار رو باید بگذرونی.
من چه مدرکی میتونم بهش نشون بدم که ثابت کنم میشه درس های دینی و ادبیات و عربی و زبان رو از ریاضی به تجربی تطبیق زد  ؟

----------


## khaan

اگه کسی لینکی از آئین نامه ای چیزی ( معتبر ) قرار بده ممنون میشم.

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام. تو آموزش و پرورش باید تطبیق بزنین نه مدرسه... منم همین مشکل رو داستم. بخشنامه رو نشونشون دادم حل شد

----------


## MaHsa 95

اینم ادرس مستقیم ایین نامه

----------


## m40

منم یه سوال دارم در مورد دیپلم مجدد:
من رشتم ریاضیه و میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم.
1-حسابان رو میشه تطبیق زد و نمرش رو برای ریاضی تجربی ثبت کرد؟
2-ریاضی تجربی آیا نمرش تاثیر داده میشه تو کنکور ریاضی یا مثل زمین و زیست بی تاثیره؟ اگه نمرمون توش پایین باشه مشکلی پیش میاد؟
دوستان راهنمایی کنید اگه مهمه که بدون خوندن نرم سرجلسه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## khaan

> سلام. تو آموزش و پرورش باید تطبیق بزنین نه مدرسه... منم همین مشکل رو داستم. بخشنامه رو نشونشون دادم حل شد


تو اداره تطبیق زده شده ولی نوشته نشده که میشه اون دروس عمومی رو تطبیق زد یا نه. مدرسه میگه که نمیشه

----------


## khaan

> اینم ادرس مستقیم ایین نامه


ببخشید این فونت خاصی باید براش نصب بشه ؟؟؟  میشه آدرس صفحش رو هم بدین ؟ خیلی ممنونم

----------


## MaHsa 95

> تو اداره تطبیق زده شده ولی نوشته نشده که میشه اون دروس عمومی رو تطبیق زد یا نه. مدرسه میگه که نمیشه


یعنی تو فرم تطبیق جلوی دروس عمومی خالیه یا نه؟
اگه مدرسه میگه کلا نمیشه این آئین نامه رو نشونشون بدین و از آموزش و پرورش یه نامه بگیرین... اگه هم نشد برین یه مدرسه دیگه

----------


## khaan

> یعنی تو فرم تطبیق جلوی دروس عمومی خالیه یا نه؟
> اگه مدرسه میگه کلا نمیشه این آئین نامه رو نشونشون بدین و از آموزش و پرورش یه نامه بگیرین... اگه هم نشد برین یه مدرسه دیگه


توی فرم تطبیق همه دروس سال سوم تجربی رو نوشته حتی تاریخ و آمار.  مدرسه میگه میتونی تاریخ و آمار ور تطبیق بزنی ولی دروس عمومی رو نمیتونی

----------


## MaHsa 95

> ببخشید این فونت خاصی باید براش نصب بشه ؟؟؟  میشه آدرس صفحش رو هم بدین ؟ خیلی ممنونم


نه فونت خاصی نمیخواد. خواهش میکنم
مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش>بخشنامه های کلیدی واحد آیین نامه ها>4_نظام قدیم سالی واحدی(1_3_3_5)>دستورالعمل نحوه اخذ گواهینامه پایان دوره متوسطه(دارای معدل)برای افرادی که قبلا"در دوره متوسطه تحصیل کرده اند"

----------


## MaHsa 95

> توی فرم تطبیق همه دروس سال سوم تجربی رو نوشته حتی تاریخ و آمار.  مدرسه میگه میتونی تاریخ و آمار ور تطبیق بزنی ولی دروس عمومی رو نمیتونی


بله همه ی دروس رو مینوسه، ولی باید از آموزش و پرورش بخواین عمومی ها رو تطبیق بزنه... تطبیق هم فکر کنم اینجوریه که نمره اون درس رو جلوش مینویسن...
من خودم از آموزش و پرورش یه نامه خطاب به اون مدرسه گرفتم با این محتوی که دروس عمومی رو برام تطبیق بزنن با مهر و امضا. اونا هم قبول کردن

----------


## MaHsa 95

> منم یه سوال دارم در مورد دیپلم مجدد:
> من رشتم ریاضیه و میخوام دیپلم تجربی بگیرم.
> 1-حسابان رو میشه تطبیق زد و نمرش رو برای ریاضی تجربی ثبت کرد؟
> 2-ریاضی تجربی آیا نمرش تاثیر داده میشه تو کنکور ریاضی یا مثل زمین و زیست بی تاثیره؟ اگه نمرمون توش پایین باشه مشکلی پیش میاد؟
> دوستان راهنمایی کنید اگه مهمه که بدون خوندن نرم سرجلسه


1. خیر،حسابان رو نمیشه تطبیق زد و باید ریاضی تجربی رو امتحان بدین
2. خیر،نمره ی ریاضی تجربی تاثیری تو کنکور ریاضی نداره

----------


## khaan

> بله همه ی دروس رو مینوسه، ولی باید از آموزش و پرورش بخواین عمومی ها رو تطبیق بزنه... تطبیق هم فکر کنم اینجوریه که نمره اون درس رو جلوش مینویسن...
> من خودم از آموزش و پرورش یه نامه خطاب به اون مدرسه گرفتم با این محتوی که دروس عمومی رو برام تطبیق بزنن با مهر و امضا. اونا هم قبول کردن


خیلی ممنون. ببخشید شما چطور میتونین این آئین نامه رو باز کنین؟؟    آیا توی فولدر فونت هاتون IranicLotusBold دارین ؟؟؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

> خیلی ممنون. ببخشید شما چطور میتونین این آئین نامه رو باز کنین؟؟    آیا توی فولدر فونت هاتون IranicLotusBold دارین ؟؟؟


نه ندارم. فرمت فایل pdf هست،با Adobe reader باز میشه برای من

----------

